
Ask HN: Where do you buy Ethereum? - skdotdan
Hi. I have been trying to buy ETH for ages, and all exchangers I&#x27;ve tried have failed miserably for me. The process of verifying my identity is super painful and when I try to pay in USD the CVV of my card appears to be wrong (and I know it isn&#x27;t).<p>The same for Bitcoin.<p>I&#x27;ve tried Cex, Kraken, Coinbase...
======
rexfuzzle
Simplest I've found is to use a converter and keep my wallet file myself.
myetherwallet.com can generate a wallet for you and facilitates the swaps.
Just don't loose your wallet or password.

------
max_
[https://www.bitstamp.net/](https://www.bitstamp.net/)

------
mdesq
Coinbase is looking into an issue with the CVN errors.
[https://status.coinbase.com/incidents/xjkssrrmlbw4](https://status.coinbase.com/incidents/xjkssrrmlbw4)

------
livestyle
I bet you bank blocks the charge from coinbase because it's a foreign charge.

------
ztratar
Coinbase doesn't work for you? Sounds like a credit card problem.

